# who&#039;s ready for mushroom season



## jmerx

Can't wait ready to get walken


----------



## supplyguy1973

I am, I am


----------



## mushroom jake

I'm ready! Still a good 3 weeks out at least.


----------



## jmerx

What area r u guy from???


----------



## mrgta67

Howdy all :twisted: 

Ready and already starting to JONZ!!! I realize we have about three weeks, BUT does anyone here ever find blacks? If so what area and when do you start finding them? I'm from the Springfield area. I go to Branson and Cassville as well to hunt. I have yet to find ONE black. I've been wondering if its because I've started too late?


----------



## jmerx

Hey Mrgta67 I believe blacks come first so u r probably right and need to get out a little earlier


----------



## supplyguy1973

Farmington area. How about you


----------



## supplyguy1973

I happened upon my first blacks last year I can't wait to check them out


----------



## jmerx

I'm in desoto not far from u. Do u hunt other shrooms?


----------



## tuclouds

I have usually eat a few blacks by now in eastern ky. When easter flowers are in bloom you can always find morels here.
this early you will not find big patches but enough to enjoy a good mushroom soup. I will find a few next week. Happy hunting!


----------



## supplyguy1973

In the fall I hunt what we always called deer antler mushrooms. I would be interested in finding out about other edible ones though


----------



## jmerx

That's cool! Last season I hunted from June to Nov. Was good season. Can't wait. Im always up for going for a walk. Discovered lost of shrooms to learn about.


----------



## jmerx

Do u hunt private ground r public


----------



## amogardener

my wife and I has been ready since last year we have been out looking on good days all winter for the oysters going to go out this weekend and see if we can find any edibles at all


----------



## supplyguy1973

Mostly public. I found 15 pounds last year and 13 the year before


----------



## jmerx

Yeah me to like to find some more private


----------



## trotline

Can't wait! Invited dad over end of April. Going for the trifecta shrooms, catfish, and turkey.


----------



## jmerx

Trotline sounds like fun! Taken my daughter on her second year Turkey. Last year we shot a double was the best thing ever. What area r u from???


----------



## trotline

Kc-3 girls of my own. That is awesome good luck. My oldest shot a couple nice bucks but ruined them all when the scope got her. They want to do archery now so may take them this year.


----------



## jmerx

Trot good luck with all ur hunting


----------



## stormer

Well, i know it's early but its been in the 70's here in kc for over a week with lows in the 40's with ground temps in the 50's....can anyone with more morel knowledge than me tell me why i shouldn't go waste my time in the woods?


----------



## trotline

Planted 6 Apple trees yesterday; frost was 2-3 inches under ground. Ground is too cold. Stormer good luck but still early


----------



## nkcrick

Can't wait till the morels start to pop up. was out in the woods around the area I hunt didn't see anything. I know it's not time but I was looking any way......


----------



## jmerx

Yeah I went for a walk this weekend to hopen to find some reds. But instead it was just a good day in the woods.


----------



## banjominner

I'm down by Sedalia ways and I also been looking even tho I know its to early  guess I got the fever... Last year was my first time huntin/eating morels. An I'm in LUV


----------



## trotline

Any day in the woods is better than a day at work. The weather warmed up a week earlier than last year. Expect season to start early this year. Good luck


----------



## banjominner

Anyone looking tomorrow?


----------



## sedaliahunter

we are in Sedalia too not going out tomorrow going fishing but sat or sun we may venture out and see if any oysters are out


----------



## jmerx

I'm plannen on getten out this weekend. Hope to find some red mushroom


----------



## nkcrick

It was a nice day out. Thinking of going for a walk on Saturday who knows I might find something


----------



## jmerx

Has anyone been out today? If so what did u find.


----------



## stormer

Ground temp is only 42 here in kc metro give it a few more days. There are reports of false morels in lake of the ozarks so its close [code title=""]


----------



## jmerx

Cool that close to me its possible


----------



## jmerx

If I could find a few false morels that would be great. Sharing for my brother in law now.


----------



## jmerx

Found first false morel of the season today


----------



## jmerx

Spring is here


----------



## supplyguy1973

That's awesome. I am going out tomorrow


----------



## jmerx

Good luck hope they r poppen there


----------



## farmboy7261

ok it is all most time to get out and play lets see some pic this year..have fun be happy and most of all smile it is a new day...


----------



## robear81

Nothing today but hrs of walking!


----------



## jmerx

Were u from???


----------



## robear81

Greenwood,MO.


----------



## mushroom jake

I'm thinking end of this week things will be getting started.


----------



## banjominner

Agreed ^
I


----------



## jmerx

Walked 3 mile trail today found old chickens and what looked to be velvetfoot maybe


----------



## jmerx

What u think???


----------



## jmerx




----------



## newrocker15

I generally stay away from anything red. Not sure what those are exactly but scarlet cup looks similar and those aren't too good for you. But it is nice to see some fungus.


----------



## banjominner

I don't know how to upload pics but I found mica caps(I think that's what type) growing by my tree this morning


----------



## trotline

Ground temps shot up last night to 54 at 4 inch soil depth and a little rain was great. Was going to wait till Sunday to look but will be close to a spot I found last year so will check it out this afternoon. Talked wife into coming out, told her ticks won't be as bad now. Will post findings


----------



## shroomcuttin

Trotline how far south are you?


----------



## trotline

I'm 10 min south of kci. I've been monitoring ground temps at sfgiowa.com. Updates every day at 7am for 4 inches. Oldtimers would say you need 3 nights in a row with lows above 50 and we just had 3 days of that. Still early but may find some small ones


----------



## shroomcuttin

Nice Trotline let me know what u see


----------



## trotline

No morels yet. Mayapple were pushing through and several 3-4 inches. Seen a Tom strutting through the timber with some hens. Will go back Sunday and check again.


----------



## turick

Dandelions in the yard today in St Charles County!


----------



## jmerx

Trotline that's shimmer shouldn't be long. Hope tomorrow doesn't screw thing up. Low 27 :'(


----------



## jmerx

Lol bummer


----------



## newrocker15

Things are looking good. Mayapples are opening and I saw my first box turtle of the season. Tomorrow's low shouldn't hurt too bad. Hopefully this weekend we see some luck.


----------



## trotline

Would be a first for me to find anything this early but will give it a shot anyway. Did not see any ticks but that will change soon enough. Tons of dandelion and redbuds in bloom in the area. No fish left in freezer, will be setting lines soon and will start checking river banks for morels.


----------



## jmerx

Do u guys hunt other than morels???


----------



## trotline

No, I'm sitting in a deer stand in the fall. Dad has 120 acres in Knox county with a river running through it. Lot of hardwoods oak and hickory and sure he has many species of fungi but never looked or tried anything other than morels. Have found morels there as well. Just one of those things never been shown or tasted; maybe someday.


----------



## jmerx

That's cool I went all summer thru fall it was great. With books Google and this site learned a lot. U should get out June thru Oct . U be suprised.


----------



## newrocker15

I have been looking fora good guide to missouri mushrooms, where can I find one.


----------



## jmerx

Missouri Department of Conservation has a great one


----------



## trotline

Gabled false morel, came across one today. Left it alone but proof of some life stirring under ground.


----------



## newrocker15

Thanks jmerx I get the magazine but never thought to check the website. Good info. Went out today in Lafayette county and saw nothing but deer and big cat prints. Not what I wanted to see.


----------



## qflowers

Anyone getting hungry yet??!! Found 48 morels 4/2-4/3/15 in Branson, MO.Not bad for a quick outing. They're ready for deep-frying!! I'd post a pic on here if only I could figure out how!! Ha!


----------



## trotline

Good for you. I will be finding them soon enough. Ground has plenty of moisture and ground temps are right at 50. If I don't find some Sunday next weekend should be the start of season. Happy hunting


----------



## jmerx

Up load pics thru photobucket


----------



## mofarmgirl

I am SO ready for morel season to begin here (Fulton).... can't wait!!


----------



## jmerx

My brother n law found a false in lake Ozarks today


----------



## supplyguy1973

I found 2 false morels yesterday and a turtle. Good signs that it is about to start


----------



## shroomcuttin

Anyone been out in nw Missouri? Rockport area? Anyone ever hunted Indian Cave park?


----------



## shroomdawg

Never hunted there but the brothers have, they found some but it's a tough slog through those bluffs.


----------



## shroomcuttin

Yeah it's a hike for sure . Anyone else have any luck there? I'm in Iowa and that's about as far south as I want to go. Hoping there is some near the river down there this weekend.


----------



## mushroom jake

I've been waiting 11 months or so for this season!


----------



## jmerx

Hey all went out yesterday only found one false morel. :-(


----------



## jmerx




----------



## shroomcuttin

Where u located jmerx


----------



## jmerx

Hour south stl


----------



## shroomcuttin

Hmmm. They should be banging that far down by now I would think.


----------



## pberk66

I sure am! We have had 2 meals of the red mushrooms so far, delicious!


----------



## pberk66

jmerx, did you or your brother eat the red /false morels?


----------



## newrocker15

What are these red mushrooms I keep hearing about? The big red false morels are poisonous right?


----------



## jmerx

No we don't eat them but I no a lot of people that do. No chances for me. And yes not one tomess with newrocker.


----------



## gmabert46

New to this site. I live near Marysville, Ohio and have been traveling the last 5 years. Please let me know if anyone finds Morels. Will hunt them or buy them. Miss the taste so much. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## supplyguy1973

I found 13 today they will be coming up in a hurry now


----------



## newrocker15

2 small Grey's today about 20 minutes east of kc, both on north slopes believe it or not. Only had a few minutes to look but it's good news.


----------



## smguffer

they are false morels.... dont listen to anyone about how delicious they are until you do your own research and decide if eating them is a risk you're personally willing to take 

that's my opinion any way.


----------



## trotline

Got out a couple days ago, only to get ran out of the woods by a thunderstorm. Nothing on radar when I left but developed overhead in about 10 minutes. Went back today and actually got to take a look and nothing yet. Will try another spot in morning.


----------



## chapman two step

Ok smguffer Your advice is correct. Consumed to many once, many years ago, did not feel good for a few days, they are toxic. Only a small very sampling is required to get you taste buds up for the real thing, yellow morels. We call them beefsteak mushroom's around here. One large one is enough for several people.


----------



## moshiner

Nice steady rain here in southwest Missouri hoping for sun to pop this afternoon and then the hunt begins! :roll:


----------



## jmerx

Well last weekend was a bust found small morels but nothing to bother with. There we some nice false to but I don't mess with them.


----------



## jmerx




----------



## caladene

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## caladene

Found 9 nice ones today in Laclede County, MO


----------



## caladene




----------



## jmerx

Finaly


----------



## trotline

Found first one today, not as big as the ones you posted. Will not be able to get back out till Sunday. Did get out to scout turkeys one morning and they seem to be plentiful. Will be a good hunt with dad and a good chance of hitting peak of shrooms that weekend. Good luck


----------



## jmerx

Found 8 today


----------



## jmerx

My daughter and I got a turkey last saterday took a half hour.


----------



## trotline

Very Nice, looks like a double beard. Nephew shot one Saturday at 7 steps, 25lb Tom. Think he is 13. Said he couldn't tell if it was his heart beating or the drumming Tom in the excitement . Probably a little of both. They worked at it a little. Left decoys to go after their bird, had 2 strutting at the decoy when they returned.


----------



## jmerx

Lol yeah that's cool. Last yeah we shot a double she shot hers and mine ran over and jump on it kicken it. I shot it off hers lol. Its good for the kids keep them out of troube o hope. I try to get her to go shroomen but she want to hang with friends now. Bummer. O well get while I can .


----------



## trotline

I hear you brother, take it while you can and keep asking. Never know when they will come along. My youngest 14, always willing to go. 15 yr old rarely and last one is in college. Combination of they enjoy time with dad in the outdoors and their self imposed guilt trip lol. I don't make them feel guilty, they just know if it's not them then who. Maybe it's pity lol, I'll still take it. They will have a lifetime of memories, of great times with dad.


----------



## jmerx

I think by Monday its going to bust wide open here. Crossen over it Illinois Saturday hope to have better luck there. if you're in Knox County I would have to say anytime between now and next weekend should be good there. hope the turkeys are plentiful and the mushroom bags full good luck..


----------



## caladene

With the rain and humidity mix, I'm gearing up to go back to the honey holes on Sun. From what we saw the other day, soil was doing it's thing and I expect the treasure to be there!


----------



## morelium_falcon

posting photos...grrr


----------



## morelium_falcon

https://picasaweb.google.com/116746021525229258500/Morels2015#6138945317857902338

Found my 1st morel of the season! Independence area

https://picasaweb.google.com/116746021525229258500/Morels2015#6138946259152667506

Should have walked out with about a dozen more but somebody was in my secret spot, stealing my shrooms! Guess it's true, early bird does get the worm.


----------



## trotline

Found 2 dozen today in platte county. Was able to get away from work a couple hours but had to return. I was hoping to be the early bird and worked out. Expecting a lot of rain this weekend and will make it a little tough for some to get out and look but should be plenty up to find if you get out. Good luck


----------



## trotline

Got out of work early because of rain and wife said she would come take a look. Rain had just stopped and hit an area and found 16 blondes in a small area around a dead elm. Surprised they were so big already, seen a couple small ones that I left for another day. This was in platte county


----------



## kb

They are growing quick trotline. This is the week.


----------



## shroomdawg

Where you huntin trotline? I wanna make sure I don't run into ya, nah seriously you huntin north or south of Platte City?


----------



## trotline

South, and I don't bite. Ran into a few nice folks out there over the past week. Had my first taste this year of some morels along with some catfish tonight. I'll get out a few more times and start giving them away; like the challenge. The first ones I found yesterday I am going to dry out and try to preserve for later. Should be ok if I can get them dry enough...will see. Will get out tomorrow afternoon if it's not raining. Still have a couple spots I haven't checked this year. Good luck dawg. Btw noticed when my hosta started to poke through the ground mushrooms were being found. May be a good indicator it's time to look


----------



## shroomdawg

Go check the Nebraska board, the shrooms are poppin big time up yonder, gives me hope for tomorrows hunt


----------



## trotline

Never found them that plentiful but agree that along a river is a good spot and low lying areas. May have to take the boat out tomorrow if it's not flooded from all the rain. Have noticed a lot of dead or dying ash trees this year but never paid much attention before. Think it will be a great year with the cool temps and rain this coming week, should make it last longer.


----------



## taterqueen913

2 lbs just from 6-8 pm when there was a break in the rain here. fresh fresh fresh...so the humidity did em good. ;-) 
sloppy walking though! Much bigger than ones from just 2 days ago.


----------



## supplyguy1973

I found about 4 lbs today


----------



## trotline

Found a pound today. Still searching for the mother lode. Seen a lot of bags going through the timber.


----------



## trotline

Went back to same spot I took the wife Saturday and found 4 we missed and two that got stepped on, sure it was her. Walking back to the spot and noticed a couple dead elms up the ridge and found 4 yellows under them. Getting better at spotting the right tree. Seems that none of the dead ash trees are producing. All the bark is on the trees and lots of holes in trees from ash borer I assume. These were in platte county. Dad found a dozen small ones in Knox county today


----------



## trotline

Dad gobbled in 3 toms and shot one 25.5 lbs, inch spurs, and 10 in beard. Raining so didn't get a chance to look for any morels. Ran the lines and only had 1 13lb flathead. I was soaked by that time so didn't look for any morels. Tomorrow should not be raining so will check out a new spot for shrooms and hopefully more fish. Good luck


----------

